# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Maio 2018



## Davidmpb (1 Mai 2018 às 00:02)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mai 2018 às 08:54)

Bom dia Maio começa frio, mínima de 4,4°C, atual de 8,4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mai 2018 às 10:13)

11,1°C já com algum sol.

Vista para sudoeste





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (1 Mai 2018 às 10:35)

8.6°C no Sarzedo, com algumas nuvens no horizonte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2018 às 11:04)

Boas ....limpo logo pela manhã e de momento vão crescendo algumas nuvens em volta ,com 14.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2018 às 11:30)

Manhã fresca por aqui também. Um pouco de chuva e até geada esta noite. Por agora alguns cumulus e 11ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2018 às 12:29)

Boas ...mais nuvens ,já se vê no horizonte a sul...algumas cortinas de ,com 15.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mai 2018 às 13:49)

Boas, céu com algumas nuvens, e temperatura agradável nos 16,2°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mai 2018 às 14:05)

Dan disse:


> Manhã fresca por aqui também. Um pouco de chuva e até geada esta noite. Por agora alguns cumulus e 11ºC.


Estava prevista alguma geada aí para o teu território, não me lembro nunca de registos de geada em maio, é normal ou absolutamente anormal?


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Mai 2018 às 15:36)

João Pedro disse:


> Estava prevista alguma geada aí para o teu território, não me lembro nunca de registos de geada em maio, é normal ou absolutamente anormal?


Parece—me normal em trás—os—montes, até não é incomum por exemplo haver geada em Agosto.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mai 2018 às 16:36)

João Pedro disse:


> Estava prevista alguma geada aí para o teu território, não me lembro nunca de registos de geada em maio, é normal ou absolutamente anormal?


Não é tão comum mas também não é impossível, aliás em Trás-os-Montes ainda deve ser normal haver geadas nesta altura. Por cá, por exemplo, já ouvi os meus pais e avós dizerem que em certos anos houve geadas em Abril e inícios de Maio dando até alguns prejuízos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2018 às 16:49)

Boas ...sol e nuvens ,com 17.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2018 às 17:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Estava prevista alguma geada aí para o teu território, não me lembro nunca de registos de geada em maio, é normal ou absolutamente anormal?



É relativamente normal haver geadas em maio, principalmente no início do mês, normalmente são fracas e nem provocam grandes estragos.

Em 2014, uma geada já quase no fim do mês.





No ano passado tivemos umas geadas mais fortes no final de abril que fizeram estragos. Em 2013 uma geada em maio também queimou algumas nogueiras.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2018 às 19:21)

Boas ...céu mais limpo e algum vento de WNW,com 15.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mai 2018 às 21:24)

Boas, algumas nuvens altas e 9,3°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2018 às 21:43)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fresco de NW,com 10.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 18.0ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (1 Mai 2018 às 23:37)

Boas ceu limpo e 6.9, por enquanto porque a chuva he a vem a caminho.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mai 2018 às 00:26)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parece—me normal em trás—os—montes, até não é incomum por exemplo haver geada em Agosto.





joralentejano disse:


> Não é tão comum mas também não é impossível, aliás em Trás-os-Montes ainda deve ser normal haver geadas nesta altura. Por cá, por exemplo, já ouvi os meus pais e avós dizerem que em certos anos houve geadas em Abril e inícios de Maio dando até alguns prejuízos.





Dan disse:


> É relativamente normal haver geadas em maio, principalmente no início do mês, normalmente são fracas e nem provocam grandes estragos.
> 
> Em 2014, uma geada já quase no fim do mês.
> 
> ...


Obrigado aos três pelas respostas.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Mai 2018 às 07:08)

Bom dia, mais uma manhã fresquinha, mínima de 4,4°C, atual de 7,0°C com céu nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Mai 2018 às 11:35)

Boas, céu ainda encoberto com 14,9°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2018 às 17:58)

Boas ...depois uma tarde nublada,de momento céu limpo pela zona ,com 17.2ºC...máxima de momento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Mai 2018 às 19:01)

Boas, por aqui ainda muitas nuvens com 15,1°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Mai 2018 às 21:17)

Boas, céu mais aberto com 13,3°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2018 às 22:07)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco de NW,com 12.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.9ºC / 17.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Mai 2018 às 08:56)

Bom dia, céu pouco nublado com 10,8°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2018 às 14:32)

Boas...o céu ficou limpo até ao meio da manhã ,ficou muito nublado e continua ,hoje o ambiente mais quente e a ficar abafado,com 20.3ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2018 às 17:07)

Boas ...a tarde está a ser com sol e nuvens ,algum vento de NW,com 20.3ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2018 às 20:50)

Boas...final de tarde calma,sem vento e já com céu limpo,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Mai 2018 às 21:12)

Boas, temperatura agradável nos 15,1°C, céu limpo e máxima de 21,5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (4 Mai 2018 às 08:00)

Manhã fresca por aqui, possivelmente com geada em alguns locais. 0ºC de mínima numa estação aqui perto e mesmo na estação do IPMA a temperatura na relva chegou a -1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Mai 2018 às 13:32)

Boa tarde, por aqui vento moderado a forte de norte, com 20,2°C, mínima de 6,1°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2018 às 14:04)

Boas ...hoje com céu limpo ,o vento toda a noite moderado e continua...ajuda a manter o ambiente mais fresco ,com 19.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2018 às 19:11)

Boas ...tarde cheio de sol e ambiente agradável ,com 20.8ºC e quase sem vento .


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Mai 2018 às 21:53)

Boas, hoje esteve um dia primaveril com vento desagradável, máxima de 22,4°C, atual de 14,2°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2018 às 22:23)

Boas...noite calma ,com 16.3ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 8.7ºC / 21.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Mai 2018 às 08:07)

Bom dia, ceu limpo e 9,6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (5 Mai 2018 às 11:04)

11.7°C no Sarzedo, numa manhã plena de sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2018 às 12:37)

Boas ...hoje mais quente ,com 20.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2018 às 15:07)

Boas ...mais quente ,com 23.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Cesar (5 Mai 2018 às 18:36)

Durante a manhã sol e vento, agora o vento acalmou um pouco e a temperatura subiu um pouco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2018 às 19:53)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,ainda com 22.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Mai 2018 às 21:27)

Boas, hoje esteve mais quente, durante o meio da tarde ainda apareceram umas nuvens que dissiparam, dados de hoje 6,0°C/28,5°C, atual de 17,9°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2018 às 23:02)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 17.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.0ºC / 24.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Mai 2018 às 09:26)

Bom dia, está semelhante ao dia de ontem, céu limpo e já 19,0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (6 Mai 2018 às 10:16)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 13.5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2018 às 10:45)

Boas ....hoje ainda vai ser mais ,com 20.3ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Snifa (6 Mai 2018 às 11:52)

Boas,

partilho algumas imagens que fiz por estes dias na zona de Picote ( Miranda do Douro)

A albufeira e as suas imponentes arribas por vezes verticais e onde podemos observar várias aves como os Abutres, sempre a pairar:













Dezenas de metros com paredes verticais:







O paredão da barragem, ao vivo a vista é impressionante, até "assusta" tal altura:








Um aguaceiro sobre as arribas do Douro/Parque do Douro Internacional:






O típicos pombais  e a não menos típica paisagem do Nordeste:






A imponente Sanábria vista do planalto Mirandês:


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Mai 2018 às 12:19)

Boas, algumas nuvens no céu, com 25,6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Mai 2018 às 12:50)

Boas alguns cúmulos humilis e bem quente,

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Mai 2018 às 13:48)

A evoluir cúmulos congestus. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (6 Mai 2018 às 15:05)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> partilho algumas imagens que fiz por estes dias na zona de Picote ( Miranda do Douro)
> 
> ...


Aquele aguaceiro parece um microburst 
Belíssimas, claro!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2018 às 17:06)

Boas...nuvens pela tarde...já têve melhoras vistas ,já se estão a desfazer ou a ir para outras paragens ,com 24.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Mai 2018 às 17:21)

Boas, por aqui vai caindo, 19,5°C e 3,5mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Mai 2018 às 17:25)

Sim  pelo Monte frio também, e visível as cortinas de chuva aí por coja 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Mai 2018 às 17:40)

Vista do monte frio,  em primeiro plano pardieiros, ao fundo do lado esquerdo pai das donas do lado direito Luadas, terra da serradura. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tambem e visivel a celula e as.cortinas de chuva.
Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (6 Mai 2018 às 17:45)

Começou agora a chover.


----------



## Bajorious (6 Mai 2018 às 18:22)

Boas. Muitos cummulus mas para já só nos flancos da serra. Aqui a descarregar para os lados do Sabugal, Penamacor:






Vista da Torre desde o C. Limpeza Neve:






.

As nuvens tendem a descer pelo lado de Manteigas e vão descarregar no flanco esquerdo da Covilhã 
Vamos aguardar.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Mai 2018 às 18:54)

A leste e nordeste daqui começa a festa! Prossigo com 24.1ºC e um grande emaranhado de cumulonimbus e bigornas à vista.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Mai 2018 às 19:13)

Chove por aqui. Um ou outro trovão.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Mai 2018 às 19:35)

Início dos aguaceiros (por enquanto fracos) com 23.6ºC estou completamente tapado com o complexo covectivo.


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Mai 2018 às 19:37)

Por aqui está a pingar a trovoada está a cerca de 24 km para norte. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (6 Mai 2018 às 19:40)

Festival de trovoada por aqui. Foram cerca de 30 minutos de trovoada mesmo por cima de Casal Sancho e com muita chuva. 13 mm em qualquer coisa com 30 minutos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2018 às 19:49)

Boas...nuvens em volta e a fazerem sombra ,com 23.4ºC e sem vento .


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Mai 2018 às 20:05)

Boas, por aqui 20,1°C e até agora 3,7mm. 
Vista para este é sudeste respectivamente









Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (6 Mai 2018 às 20:29)

Boas. Aqui nem uma pinga. Mais do mesmo...
21.3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Mai 2018 às 21:23)

Boas, a temperatura vai caindo devagarinho, 18,3°C e céu nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2018 às 22:03)

Boas...noite calma  com uma temperatura ainda tropical,com 20.2ºC e sem vento.

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC / 25.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Mai 2018 às 07:21)

Bom dia, nuvens para leste, 11,4°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Mai 2018 às 07:58)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, nuvens para leste, 11,4°C
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


Assim
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2018 às 12:19)

Boas ...meio nublado há nascença do dia ,limpo pela zona e no horizonte em volta ...nuvens já crescer,com 23.6ºC e o sol .


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Mai 2018 às 14:01)

Bigorna gigante à minha frente a célula já não cabe na máquina. E a atividade elétrica já começou.


----------



## pedro303 (7 Mai 2018 às 14:04)

A nordeste de Abraveses está escuro e já troveja.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (7 Mai 2018 às 14:17)

Em Viseu já há mais de uma hora que ouço trovões. Para já tudo a norte e oeste.

Edit: Vejo um incêndio que me parece para os lados de Vouzela.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Mai 2018 às 14:19)

Boas, por Arganil está escuro e já se ouviu trovejar.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cm3pt (7 Mai 2018 às 14:25)

Alguém a reportar de Oliveira de Frades, Vouzela ou Vila Nova de Paiva?? O radar do IPMA está com aspecto interessante nessa zona.


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Mai 2018 às 14:25)

Captação do radar que impressiona. Célula por cima do Caramulo.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2018 às 14:27)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Captação do radar que impressiona. Célula por cima do Caramulo.


Espetacular!


----------



## cm3pt (7 Mai 2018 às 14:34)

dahon disse:


> Em Viseu já há mais de uma hora que ouço trovões. Para já tudo a norte e oeste.
> 
> Edit: Vejo um incêndio que me parece para os lados de Vouzela.



Há minutos havia trovoada nas freguesias de Campia, Alcofra e Carvalhal de Vermilhas. 
Segundo o site da ANPC há um incêndio activo na freguesia de Couto concelho de Viseu junto à povoação de Dade. Comparando com o s mapas de descargas do IPMA é provável que tenha sido causado por um raio.


----------



## cm3pt (7 Mai 2018 às 14:35)

dahon disse:


> Em Viseu já há mais de uma hora que ouço trovões. Para já tudo a norte e oeste.
> 
> Edit: Vejo um incêndio que me parece para os lados de Vouzela.



Há minutos havia trovoada nas freguesias de Campia, Alcofra e Carvalhal de Vermilhas. 
Segundo o site da ANPC há um incêndio activo na freguesia de Couto concelho de Viseu junto à povoação de Dade. Comparando com o s mapas de descargas do IPMA é provável que tenha sido causado por um raio. 

Em Vila Real por sua vez começou agora mesmo a chover.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2018 às 14:48)

Boas ,sol e bastante ,com 26.8ºC ,nuvens só em volta .


----------



## Norther (7 Mai 2018 às 14:52)

Chuva e trovoada pela Cova da Beira com a temperatura rondar os 22ºC.


----------



## criz0r (7 Mai 2018 às 14:57)

Impressionante as células que se formaram em pouco tempo na região de Viseu. Aquele eco roxo persiste já há quase 1h.


----------



## pedro303 (7 Mai 2018 às 15:11)

Passou ao lado. Agora está negro para oeste e ouvem-se os trovões ao longe.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (7 Mai 2018 às 15:16)

Primeiro trovão por estes lados mas ainda afastado. Aquela célula que há pouco passou a sul da Covilhã  ranhosa..
23.3ºC // 37%hr


----------



## huguh (7 Mai 2018 às 15:16)

bom aguaceiro neste momento, pingas bem grossas
ar quente


----------



## huguh (7 Mai 2018 às 15:23)

ceu azul de um lado e chuva torrencial ao mesmo tempo  que diluvio


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2018 às 15:30)

Boas...a escuridão de NE...cada vez mais perto ...vamos esperar ,com 26.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2018 às 16:16)

Boas...só escuridão...acho que não vai acontecer nada ,com 24.6ºC e sem sol .


----------



## dahon (7 Mai 2018 às 16:22)

Infelizmente ou felizmente(depende da perspectiva) passou tudo ao lado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2018 às 16:25)

Boas...já se faz ouvir  ao longe,alguns pingos a chegar ,com 24.2ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (7 Mai 2018 às 16:28)

Boa chuvada de 5 min. Já deu para lavar as ruas e carros.
3.6 mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Mai 2018 às 16:49)

criz0r disse:


> Impressionante as células que se formaram em pouco tempo na região de Viseu. Aquele eco roxo persiste já há quase 1h.



Essa célula roxa estava mesmo violenta, trazia uma wall cloud bem baixa, ao ponto de se ter começado a formar um funil, nunca tinha vista ao vivo
Das 14h:45m às 14h:48m (momento do possível funil)





















Assinatura de radar do momento:





Às 14h:52m





Assinatura de radar:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2018 às 18:21)

Boas...novamente escuro a NEE,a ultima que passou...mal deu para molhar a estrada ,ambiente mais fresco,com 22.0ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2018 às 19:24)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Essa célula roxa estava mesmo violenta, trazia uma wall cloud bem baixa, ao ponto de se ter começado a formar um funil, nunca tinha vista ao vivo
> Das 14h:45m às 14h:48m (momento do possível funil)
> 
> 
> ...


Espectaculares!  Muito bem apanhadas!


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2018 às 19:24)

A estação de Penhas Douradas (IPMA) acumulou *19,9 mm* entre as 17h e as 18h.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Mai 2018 às 19:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> A estação de Penhas Douradas (IPMA) acumulou *19,9 mm* entre as 17h e as 18h.



É muito! :O


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Mai 2018 às 19:38)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Essa célula roxa estava mesmo violenta, trazia uma wall cloud bem baixa, ao ponto de se ter começado a formar um funil, nunca tinha vista ao vivo
> Das 14h:45m às 14h:48m (momento do possível funil)
> 
> 
> ...




Na última imagem, á direita da imagem, microburst?


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Mai 2018 às 21:25)

Boas, por Arganil chuveu torrencialmente durante largos minutos, aqui apenas pingou, 0,5mm, por agora céu muito nublado e 20,0°C.





Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, por Arganil está escuro e já se ouviu trovejar.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk



Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Mai 2018 às 21:49)

João Pedro disse:


> Espectaculares!  Muito bem apanhadas!


Muito obrigado, @João Pedro!   A ocasião foi única, já a qualidade de imagem podia estar melhor mas esta máquina já não perdoa. Achei muito peculiar este cariz rotacional aqui tão próximo da serra (sempre pensei que a serra impedisse a rotação quando a wall cloud baixasse demais, mas...), e curiosamente acho que houve várias tentativas de formação do funil, já junto das 14h quase que juro que avistei formação de outro, mas a distância era maior e a luz muito forte, pelo que não consegui discernir muito bem. No entanto lá que junto das 14h ela tinha um rico aspeto de feijão no radar tinha:







Luso Meteo disse:


> Na última imagem, á direita da imagem, microburst?



Sim, poderá ser perfeitamente um downburst ou microburst, são fortes possibilidades, nota-se que há algum curvamento das correntes descendentes típico desses fenómenos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2018 às 21:53)

Boas...continua tudo calmo ,céu pouco nublado,hoje passou tudo ao lado ,com 18.1ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 15.1ºC / 27.4ºC.


----------



## huguh (8 Mai 2018 às 01:28)

Vários trovões ao longe... vem aí qualquer coisa a caminho


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mai 2018 às 07:38)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro com 14,4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (8 Mai 2018 às 10:27)

Ontem houve cerca de tres supercélulas possíveis a vista do radar na região . Algumas mais claras que outras. Na minha opinião 2 completas de relativamente curta duração e 1 tentativa:






Edito colocando a informação do sul no seu correspondente tópico de acompanhamento


----------



## criz0r (8 Mai 2018 às 11:12)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Essa célula roxa estava mesmo violenta, trazia uma wall cloud bem baixa, ao ponto de se ter começado a formar um funil, nunca tinha vista ao vivo
> Das 14h:45m às 14h:48m (momento do possível funil)
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente apanhado .  Perfeita a definição de Mesociclone com um possível Micro/Downburst atrás. O radar bem mostrava isso na altura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2018 às 14:04)

Boas ...algumas nuvens logo pela manhã ,de momento já limpo,com 25.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Bajorious (8 Mai 2018 às 15:12)

Boas. Começou a chover, com pingos bem grossos.
23.7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (8 Mai 2018 às 15:46)

Pipoca roxa no radar junto a Penamacor... alguém por lá?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2018 às 16:02)

Boas ...sol e nuvens em volta ...hoje menos nuvens a pairar,no horizonte a NNE negro ,com 26.2ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2018 às 16:02)

Boas ...sol e nuvens em volta ...hoje menos nuvens a pairar,no horizonte a NNE negro ,com 26.2ºC e algum vento.


----------



## vamm (8 Mai 2018 às 16:12)

Ninguém?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2018 às 16:45)

Boas...se fazem ouvir ao longe...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (8 Mai 2018 às 17:08)

Olha, olha!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mai 2018 às 17:29)

A celula estará agora mesmo sobre Castelo Branco mas parece que já perdeu quase toda a sua actividade eléctrica...


----------



## tomalino (8 Mai 2018 às 18:52)

Célula com trovoada vista da estrada nacional entre Mogadouro e Torre de Moncorvo (fotografia do meu Pai):






Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2018 às 19:48)

Boas...mais uma vez a passar ao lado ,já com céu limpo e algum vento de NW,com 22.2ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Mai 2018 às 21:22)

tomalino disse:


> Célula com trovoada vista da estrada nacional entre Mogadouro e Torre de Moncorvo (fotografia do meu Pai):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tomalino, boa foto do teu pai, abraço  Colin. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2018 às 22:01)

Boas...vento de NW mais fresco,com 18.5ºC e céu limpo.

Dados de hoje 14.9ºC / 27.5ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (9 Mai 2018 às 00:04)

Dia marcado pelo nevoeiro , muito embora a Uma cota superior aos 900 mts estava um lindo dia de Sol isto pela manha, sigo com 14.3.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mai 2018 às 00:16)

A 70 kms de Penha Garcia concelho de Idanha-A-Nova esteve assim. Foi a única fotografia que encontrei mais perto do evento que ocorreu de intensa trovoada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2018 às 15:48)

Boas ...hoje foi com nevoeiro ao nascer do dia ...pelas 8h30m já se tinha dissipado,nuvens altas a não deixar subir muito a temperatura e o vento de W a ajudar ,com 23.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2018 às 19:43)

Boas...tarde mais nublada e a temperatura têm vindo a descer bem,com 15.6ºC e vento fresco de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2018 às 21:48)

Boas...nublado e mais fresco,com 14.4ºC e vento fresco de NW.


----------



## Serra do Açor (9 Mai 2018 às 22:28)

Dia de ceu nublado com alguns chuviscos , ja tive que voltar a acender a lareira.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2018 às 10:27)

Boas ...sol e já quente ,com 19.0ºC e algum vento.

Dados de ontem 13.3ºC / 24.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2018 às 15:56)

Boas ...tarde quentinha ...sol meio ,com 24.2ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2018 às 22:06)

Boas...noite calma ,com 19.3ºC e uma ligeira brisa de WNW.

Dados de hoje 10.9ºC / 25.2ºC.


----------



## Cesar (10 Mai 2018 às 23:51)

Dia de sol embora algumas nuvens e nevoeiro pela manha.


----------



## Serra do Açor (11 Mai 2018 às 00:27)

Dia de Sol embora o vento na Serra Fosse fresco.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (11 Mai 2018 às 11:18)

Bom dia

Já cheguei a Pedrógão Grande.
Neste momento estou na zona de P. Pequeno e sigo com *14.5*C *e 69% de HR. 
O céu encontra-se pouco nublado com nuvens altas e algumas nuvens baixas no quadrante oeste.


----------



## RStorm (11 Mai 2018 às 14:33)

A tarde segue agradável com sol, *18,3*C *e 43% de HR. O vento sopra fraco de SW, sendo moderado na serra


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2018 às 16:57)

Boas ...hoje mais fresco ,hoje o dia pelo céu...têm sido pintado por nuvens altas ,com 22.6ºC e o vento de SSW a não deixar aquecer muito .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2018 às 19:53)

Boas...depois de uma meia tarde com céu limpo...novamente nuvens altas a chegar ,vento virou para WNW...mais fresco,com 19.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2018 às 21:05)

Boas...mais fresco,brisa de WNW a correr ,com 17.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2018 às 22:08)

Boas...vai descendo ,com 15.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.3ºC / 23.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (11 Mai 2018 às 23:44)

*12ºC*
Vai chuviscando...


----------



## Cesar (12 Mai 2018 às 06:24)

O dia amanhece com céu quase limpo, mas a temperatura tá novamente mais baixa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2018 às 11:44)

Boas ...hoje está prometido mais fresco,assim vai ,com 16.0ºC e algum vento WNW,algumas nuvens de passagem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2018 às 13:13)

Boas ...ventania continua ,sol e nuvens ,com 16.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2018 às 15:22)

Boas ...ventania de W ainda presente ,com 17.3ºC.


----------



## RStorm (12 Mai 2018 às 16:16)

Boa Tarde

O dia acordou com céu limpo, mas ficou encoberto a meio da manhã e ainda apanhei chuva fraca na zona de Castanheira de Pêra e Figueiró dos Vinhos.
Agora em Pedrógão Pequeno, a tarde segue com sol e algumas nuvens, mas desagradável devido ao vento forte de NW.

Máxima de ontem: *25,6*C*
Mínima de hoje: *8,3*C *
T. Atual: *13,4*C*
HR: 64%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2018 às 17:56)

Boas ...céu já limpo  e a ventania continua,com 16.0ºC.


----------



## RStorm (12 Mai 2018 às 18:30)

O vento acalmou bastante e a temperatura subiu a pique, estando neste momento nos *22,0*C*.


----------



## Serrano (12 Mai 2018 às 19:28)

15°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2018 às 21:50)

Boas...brisa fresca de WNW,com 10.5ºC...está fresquinho .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Mai 2018 às 22:37)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> O dia acordou com céu limpo, mas ficou encoberto a meio da manhã e ainda apanhei chuva fraca na zona de Castanheira de Pêra e Figueiró dos Vinhos.
> Agora em Pedrógão Pequeno, a tarde segue com sol e algumas nuvens, mas desagradável devido ao vento forte de NW.
> ...


Não sei se estás de férias amigo! Se for o caso, umas boas férias
A partir de segunda-feira já vais apanhar calorzinho com farturaSe ainda estiveres por ai , espectacular para ir dar um mergulho às Fragas de São Simão, aproveita! Lá para o fim de semana parece que vamos ter instabilidade de volta






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Mai 2018 às 23:13)

*6.6ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (12 Mai 2018 às 23:38)

Boas. Temperatura a baixar de forma rápida, de momento 7.9ºC.
55%hr.

Nas Penhas da Saúde estão -1.3ºC...


----------



## Cesar (13 Mai 2018 às 00:52)

O dia foi mais fresco vamos esperar como se comporta o domingo.


----------



## RStorm (13 Mai 2018 às 07:39)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não sei se estás de férias amigo! Se for o caso, umas boas férias
> A partir de segunda-feira já vais apanhar calorzinho com farturaSe ainda estiveres por ai , espectacular para ir dar um mergulho às Fragas de São Simão, aproveita! Lá para o fim de semana parece que vamos ter instabilidade de volta
> 
> 
> ...


Bom dia Ricardo 

Vim só cá passar o fim de semana à aldeia dos meus avós, amanhã à tarde já volto para casa  


Ontem estive lá e visitei a aldeia de Casal de S. Simao, mas não fui as  fragas devido ao seu difícil acesso, mas já lá dei um mergulho há uns anos atras. 

A aldeia tem paisagem luxuriante, das poucas que ainda restam na região, pois está zona está uma lástima devido ao manto negro dos incendios  O único aspecto positivo é ver barragem do Cabril bem abastecida.


----------



## Serrano (13 Mai 2018 às 10:32)

Ambiente fresco no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 9.4°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2018 às 12:00)

Boas ...mais um bom dia ...noite fresquinha ,algumas nuvens e bom ambiente na rua,com 16.0ºC e algumas nuvens.

Dados de ontem 9.0ºC / 17.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2018 às 14:30)

Boas ...sol e nuvens...mais quente ,com 19.6ºC e algum vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2018 às 17:07)

Boas ...vento mais calmo ,sol e menos nuvens ,com 19.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2018 às 21:03)

Boas...final de dia calmo ,vento mais fraco,com 13.7ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Mai 2018 às 22:35)

RStorm disse:


> Bom dia Ricardo
> 
> Vim só cá passar o fim de semana à aldeia dos meus avós, amanhã à tarde já volto para casa
> 
> ...



Off Topic:
Zona maravilhosa  amigo, da qual eu gosto muito Aliás, como todo o interior do nosso País ! Foi com grande tristeza que vivi tudo o que foi acontecendo no ano de 2017 em relação a incêndios ! A nível de floresta, sabemos que um dia vai regenerar , e em muitas zonas recuperar quase na sua totalidade! Agora as vidas de pessoas e animais que se perderam nunca mais voltarão! 
Boa viagem de regresso , a instabilidade do próximo fim de semana espera.te mais a Sul 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2018 às 22:52)

Boas...com 12.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.1ºC / 19.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2018 às 12:57)

Boas ...o dia nasceu com céu limpo ,de momento vão aparecendo algumas nuvens,hoje mais quente,com 21.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2018 às 15:11)

Boas ...mais nuvens e de momento sem sol,sente-se o ambiente abafado ,com 22.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2018 às 18:56)

Boas ...depois uma tarde quase sempre nublada,de momento menos e já com sol ,com 21.4ºC e algum vento de NWN.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2018 às 21:14)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,já com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 18.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.5ºC / 23.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2018 às 11:08)

Boas ...sol e algum vento,com 20.3ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2018 às 13:22)

Boas ...mais quente,com 22.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2018 às 15:19)

Boas ...vai subindo...24.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2018 às 18:40)

Boas ...a tarde continua quentinha ,com 25.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2018 às 21:59)

Boas...noite calma ,já com algum vento de N,temperatura ainda em alta,com 20.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.4ºC / 26.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2018 às 12:39)

Boas ...mais um dia de céu limpo  e hoje está prometido mais ,já vai nos 23.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2018 às 14:16)

Boas ...mais quente,com 25.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serra do Açor (16 Mai 2018 às 15:37)

Boas mais um dia quente sigo com 26.6.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2018 às 17:13)

Boas ...de momento 26.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2018 às 19:50)

Boas ...final de tarde calma e ainda quente,com 25.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2018 às 21:58)

Boas...tudo calmo,sem vento ,com 19.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 26.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2018 às 11:04)

Boas ...mais um dia quente ,algumas nuvens a pairar nos céus ,com 22.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2018 às 12:44)

Boas ...mais quente e o vento a mexer-se mais ,com 25.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Mai 2018 às 13:09)

Está a ocorrer algum crescimento vertical interessante aqui sobre o Caramulo, veremos se "explode" durante a tarde.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Mai 2018 às 13:09)

Primeira trovoada do dia na fronteira, para os lados Bragança. Proxima hora novos desenvolvimentos verticais e trovoada no interior Norte e Centro. Acompanhem o radar
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Mai 2018 às 13:10)

Tem de explodir, eu acredito





Mr. Neves disse:


> Está a ocorrer algum crescimento vertical interessante aqui sobre o Caramulo, veremos se "explode" durante a tarde.



Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2018 às 13:46)

Boas ...mais quente ,no horizonte a N vão crescendo nuvens ,com 26.7ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (17 Mai 2018 às 14:06)

Ceu parciamente nublado para Este o vento sopra fraco., Vamos ver se da alguma.coisa.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2018 às 14:48)

Boas...as nuvens vão aparecendo em força ,com 27.0ºC.


----------



## Norther (17 Mai 2018 às 14:51)

Boas tardes a todos, pela Cova da Beira o céu apresenta-se algo nublado, a temperatura ronda os 24ºC com vento fraco do quadrante S.
vamos ver se as próximas horas acontece algo, acredito mais no dia de amanhã.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mai 2018 às 15:02)

Está potente por aí, não @Dan?


----------



## Norther (17 Mai 2018 às 15:13)

Já está trovejar, maravilha


----------



## Dan (17 Mai 2018 às 15:21)

Tiagolco disse:


> Está potente por aí, não @Dan?



Já tivemos mais de uma hora de trovoada com os 20 minutos finais acompanhada de chuva forte.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Mai 2018 às 15:35)

Agora





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Mai 2018 às 16:23)

A célula do distrito de Vila Real é majestosa vista daqui, enorme.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2018 às 16:54)

Boas...mais nuvens...já fazem sombra,com 27.7ºC...hoje está ser o dia mais do mês .


----------



## Snifa (17 Mai 2018 às 17:41)

*11.4 mm* acumulados hoje no aeródromo de Mogadouro 






Familiares relatam trovoada acompanhada por chuva torrencial e gotas enormes.

Neste momento aguaceiro forte visto do aeródromo:








http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2018 às 17:53)

Snifa disse:


> Neste momento aguaceiro forte visto do aeródromo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O time-lapse das últimas horas, das duas webcams do aerodromo está espectacular!


----------



## Cesar (17 Mai 2018 às 18:18)

Por Prado minha terra começou agora a trovejar


----------



## Serra do Açor (17 Mai 2018 às 18:41)

Cresce uma. Pipoca mesmo a minha frente,  pode ser que dê algo mas a radiação já começa a enfraquecer. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2018 às 19:31)

Boas...o sol aparecer agora,depois de andar escondido muito tempo ,foi tudo a rondar,as nuvens que prometiam ,com 24.1ºC e algum vento.


----------



## excalibas (17 Mai 2018 às 20:13)

Há momentos por Bragança...
Serão mamatus?


----------



## Dan (17 Mai 2018 às 20:21)

A chuva fez baixar consideravelmente a temperatura. Por agora 14ºC depois de uma máxima de 23ºC registada antes das 14h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2018 às 21:47)

Boas...ela anda por aqui em volta,mas sempre a fugir da zona,já cairam uns pingos grossos ,com 19.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.6ºC / 28.7ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Mai 2018 às 12:39)

Boas por aqui o ceu esta a ficar bastante nublado para a Serra , para Este , vamos ver se hoje chega ca alguma coisa.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Mai 2018 às 15:36)

Ja pinga , gotas grossas mas dispersas.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2018 às 15:37)

Boas...manhã limpa ...tarde nublada ,por enquanto anda a passar tudo ao lado,com 19.1ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2018 às 15:40)

Boas...manhã limpa ...tarde nublada ,por enquanto anda a passar tudo ao lado,com 19.1ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2018 às 21:27)

Boas...noite calma sem vento ,temperatura a descer hoje bem,com 16.5ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (18 Mai 2018 às 21:47)

Boas. 16.4ºC // 54%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2018 às 10:26)

Boas ....já com sol aquecido...mais um dia ,com 20.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 13.8ºC / 23.4ºC.


----------



## Serrano (19 Mai 2018 às 11:10)

16.2°C no Sarzedo, com algumas nuvens a desenvolverem-se a norte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2018 às 13:59)

Boas ....sol quente  e nuvens ,com 24.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2018 às 18:46)

Boas ...sol e nuvens,com 24.4ºC e algum vento.


----------



## huguh (19 Mai 2018 às 18:48)

trovoada ao longe por aqui
ainda não chove aqui mas em Vila Real já choveu bem


----------



## Mjhb (19 Mai 2018 às 19:03)

Passou agora uma célula aqui por cima de raspão que nem vos digo, imagino como esteja no meio mesmo
Dum lado da casa, sol do outro tudo negro e chuva torrencial durante uns 10minutos, com trovoada e vento forte
Continuam os trovões e a célula segue em direção a Tondela e a fortalecer, parece

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (19 Mai 2018 às 19:10)

já caem pingas grossas, continua a trovoada. que belo cheiro a terra molhada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2018 às 22:01)

Boas...noite calma sem vento,no horizonte a sul por lá anda ,com 19.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.0ºC / 27.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2018 às 10:56)

Boas ....manhã mais nublada ...de momento mais abertas e sol ,com 19.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Cesar (20 Mai 2018 às 11:01)

A manha começou com nevoeiro, trovoada ao nascente, agora tão a desenvolver mais nebulosidade, lá para a tarde deve ocorrer instabilidade com força, temperatura a anunciar a instabilidade.


----------



## Serrano (20 Mai 2018 às 11:14)

Nuvens ameaçadoras no horizonte no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 17.2°C.


----------



## DRC (20 Mai 2018 às 13:05)

Fotografias que me fizeram chegar da queda de granizo que se verificou há pouco no Sabugal.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2018 às 13:16)

Boas ...mais nuvens e escuro em volta ,com 21.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (20 Mai 2018 às 14:33)

*23.7ºC*
Céu muito nublado ao longe, para Sul e Sudeste.
Chuviscou ao início da manhã, *0.5mm* acumulados.

Este mês segue muito seco, 14.4mm(longe dos 103mm de média mensal)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2018 às 15:35)

Boas ...nuvens e sol pelo sitio ,em volta mas longe...promete ,com 24.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## baojoao (20 Mai 2018 às 15:52)

Depois de 15mm ontem em cerca de 30 minutos, hoje novamente mais trovoada e com nais granizo

Enviado do meu HUAWEI TAG-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mjhb (20 Mai 2018 às 16:07)

Trovoada a nordeste. Desde já cerca de 45min vão caindo uns pingos grossos por 2-3minutos de tempo a tempo 

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (20 Mai 2018 às 16:23)

É com cada gota, mais parecem balões de água. E os trovões estão a ficar mais intensos.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Mai 2018 às 16:36)

Trovoada a intensificar depois dum período de acalmia e retornam os aguaceiros curtos mas com gotas enormes e geladas 

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (20 Mai 2018 às 16:42)

Boas ,por aqui ja r audivel a trovoada, embora pareca longe.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2018 às 16:57)

Boas ...sol e céu limpo pela zona,muito escuro para a zona da raia e já se faz ouvir ,com 24.3ºC.


----------



## dahon (20 Mai 2018 às 17:12)

Novamente trovoada a norte. Uma estação aqui próxima já acumulou 12,45mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 17:20)

Célula com ecos vermelhos e laranja a chegar a Castelo Branco... Guarda com eco roxo!


----------



## Bajorious (20 Mai 2018 às 17:29)

Boas. Células em linha até Castelo Branco. Aqui troveja ainda sem chuva.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (20 Mai 2018 às 17:59)

Chove torrencialmente na Covilhã, com granizo à mistura.
13.6°C
//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b01a94931154/VID_20180520_175303.mp4

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2018 às 18:08)

Boas ...finalmente com forte,com 15.9ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (20 Mai 2018 às 18:10)

Aqui choveu mas por pouco tempo , ja parou ,deu para regar o cebolo.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2018 às 18:13)

Bajorious disse:


> Chove torrencialmente na Covilhã, com granizo à mistura.
> 13.6°C
> //cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b01a94931154/VID_20180520_175303.mp4
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk



E já deve haver problemas, a julgar pelo rio que desce a rua e os bombeiros a passar.


----------



## Bajorious (20 Mai 2018 às 18:19)

StormRic disse:


> E já deve haver problemas, a julgar pelo rio que desce a rua e os bombeiros a passar.


Aqui no vídeo até já estavam a regressar ao quartel, no entanto 10 minutos depois voltaram a sair 3 carros em urgência...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2018 às 19:17)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mai 2018 às 19:20)

Cenário na Covilhã às 17:36, visto pela webcam do meteoestrela.pt


----------



## Mjhb (20 Mai 2018 às 19:20)

Linha de convenção com bom crescimento vertical a E da zona da barragem da Agueira

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2018 às 19:30)

Boas ...continua...já era esperada há três dias ,com 14.3ºC e 12.0mm...boa rega .


----------



## Bajorious (20 Mai 2018 às 19:33)

Vídeos do FB* Meteoestrela - Serra da Estrela*


----------



## NBiscaia (20 Mai 2018 às 19:43)

Por volta das 17.15h em Sameiro, chuva intensa com granizo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2018 às 20:33)

Boas...já não chove,o dia acaba com sol ,sem vento e o céu vai ficando limpo ,com 14.0ºC e 14.0mm.


----------



## baojoao (21 Mai 2018 às 11:07)

Ontem 31 mm. Cerca de 2:30 de trovoada, chuva forte e granizo. Mais logo vou ver se consigo colocar o vídeo que fiz.


----------



## Norther (21 Mai 2018 às 12:46)

Bons dias, ontem bela tarde de trovoada, e muita chuva, mais logo coloco duas fotos das nuvens antes das valente chuvada que criou algumas pequenas inundações.
Agora a temperatura ronda 18ºC com céu algo nublado com vento fraco NE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2018 às 15:08)

Boas ...hoje o dia nasceu com bastante nevoeiro  até pelas 8h30m,meia manhã bastante nublada ,de momento com sol e hoje menos nuvens,mais carregado de nuvens a sul ,com 21.7ºC...boa temperatura .

Dados de ontem 13.3ºC / 25.2ºC e 14.0mm.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2018 às 15:49)

nas penhas da saúde:


----------



## Norther (21 Mai 2018 às 16:26)

Orografia


----------



## RStorm (21 Mai 2018 às 17:37)

*16,9 mm *acumulados em 1 hora (12h-13h) nas Penhas Douradas


----------



## baojoao (21 Mai 2018 às 17:48)

Ontem esteve assim por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2018 às 18:49)

Boas ...com céu limpo,hoje as nuvens fugiram todas para Espanha ,com 22.9ºC...bom ambiente na rua .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2018 às 21:57)

Boas...noite calma ,com 18.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.0ºC / 23.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2018 às 13:04)

Boas ...nevoeiro logo pela manhã ,céu limpo e uma temperatura ideal ,com 20.4ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2018 às 15:09)

Boas ...sol e uma temperatura agradável ,com 22.6ºC e algumas nuvens em volta .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2018 às 19:46)

Boas ...ainda com sol,final de tarde calma ,com 22.8ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Mai 2018 às 21:14)

Boas , dia quente hoje pela Serra ,sigo com 18 .6.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2018 às 22:09)

Boas...noite calma...uma ligeira brisa de WNW,com 18.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.7ºC / 24.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2018 às 10:50)

Boas ...hoje promete ser mais quente ,nuvens altas ...está a ficar abafado ,com 21.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2018 às 16:30)

Boas ...abafado ,com 25.8ºC e meio nublado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2018 às 21:50)

Boas...noite calma sem vento ,poucas nuvens ,temperatura hoje ainda em alta,com 20.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.8ºC / 26.6ºC.


----------



## Norther (24 Mai 2018 às 09:14)

Bom dia, bela imagem do sat 24, por aqui chove a 10 min. e com trovoada, hoje promete...


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2018 às 11:46)

Aguaceiro forte, neste momento em Várzea da Serra.
3,2mm nos últimos minutos.

O acumulado mensal vai nuns míseros 5,0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2018 às 12:50)

Bons dias .

Já há muito tempo que não acordava ao som da por cima de mim e chuva forte ...trovoada matinal ,aguaceiros de momento ,com 17.2ºC e 12.0mm...boa rega.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2018 às 15:05)

Boas ...de momento aguaceiros certos e a caírem na vertical , a  nunca mais se ouviu ,com 16.5ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## windchill (24 Mai 2018 às 16:13)

Boa tarde!
A reportar de Oleiros.... de manhã a GoPro ainda apanhou isto.... 


Menos mal....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2018 às 16:57)

Boas ...neste momento chove bem  e sem vento ,com 14.9ºC e 17.0mm.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Mai 2018 às 17:22)

Hoje tem estado a chover de forma praticamente constante em Coimbra desde antes 10h, moderada mas por vezes bem forte

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2018 às 19:25)

Boas ...de momento não chove mas continua nublado,vento fraco,com 14.4ºC e 22.0m...boa rega .


----------



## Bajorious (24 Mai 2018 às 20:31)

Boas. Bastante escuro devido a célula em aproximação. A noite promete!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (24 Mai 2018 às 20:51)

Chegou! Trovões a valer!

//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b07178f44a20/VID_20180524_204217.mp4

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Mai 2018 às 20:52)

Boas, por aqui chove certinho desde as 9 da manhã, com uns impressionantes 41,7mm e 16,9°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (24 Mai 2018 às 21:03)

*14ºC*
Muito fraquinho por aqui até agora, apenas* 6.1mm* acumulados.


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Mai 2018 às 21:07)

Boas ,dia de muita chuva pela Serra e nevoeiro cerrado aos 1100 mts e temperatura nos 11 graus.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Mai 2018 às 21:16)

Nickname disse:


> *14ºC*
> Muito fraquinho por aqui até agora, apenas* 6.1mm* acumulados.



Prevê-se alguma trovoada ou tenho que pôr o Sleepo em acção?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Mai 2018 às 21:47)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, por aqui chove certinho desde as 9 da manhã, com uns impressionantes 41,7mm e 16,9°C.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


Grande rega! Hoje provavelmente levas a taça 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2018 às 22:03)

Boas...noite calma sem vento ,céu pouco nublado,com 13.7ºC...minima de momento.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Mai 2018 às 22:07)

Ok, estou a ouvi-la. Por enquanto o Sleepo fica off.


----------



## huguh (24 Mai 2018 às 22:58)

ouve-se trovoada com força ao longe.. parece que vem aí


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Mai 2018 às 23:42)




----------



## huguh (25 Mai 2018 às 03:28)

huguh disse:


> ouve-se trovoada com força ao longe.. parece que vem aí



afinal não passou disso mesmo... só ao longe
tirando a chuva que foi caindo, não se passou nada de especial


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Mai 2018 às 07:51)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Grande rega! Hoje provavelmente levas a taça
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Boas, Infelizmente com algumas inundações nos campos agrícolas no qual também fui afetado, um abraço.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2018 às 13:10)

Boas ...hoje ainda não passou do nublado ,temperatura a subir e a ficar abafado,com 17.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 13.4ºC / 19.5ºC e 22.0mm .


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Mai 2018 às 13:27)

Boas , mais Uma trovoada pela Serra do Acor fazendo estragos ,nas vias de.comunicacao , em grande parte devido a excassez de vegetacao fruto dos incendios.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2018 às 14:40)

Há pouco, a Trovoada em Várzea da Serra, mandou a luz a baixo.
Estamos portanto, sem dados da estação nem webcam. Espero que tenha sido só a luz, e que volte depressa.

A descarga na serra foi fortíssima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2018 às 14:41)

Boas...uma nuvem mais fechada em aproximação ,vamos ver se dá em ,com 17.8ºC.


----------



## huguh (25 Mai 2018 às 17:15)

chove forte e feio


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2018 às 19:30)

Boas...hoje têm sido um dia calmo ,neste momento o panorama  por aqui...estou cercado de castelos de nuvens ,com 17.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## windchill (25 Mai 2018 às 20:20)

Time-lapse desta tarde, na serra da Gardunha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2018 às 21:06)

Boas...tudo calmo e ainda meio nublado,com 15.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2018 às 22:17)

Boas...noite calma ,meio nublado e a temperatura não se mexe,com 15.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.7ºC / 19.3ºC.


----------



## Cesar (25 Mai 2018 às 22:57)

Depois da trovoada de ontem tudo voltou ao normal vamos ver amanha.


----------



## Dan (26 Mai 2018 às 08:36)

Manhã de nevoeiro e mínimas da ordem de 10ºC. Não é muito normal nevoeiro agora no verão, por aqui.


----------



## Tonton (26 Mai 2018 às 09:55)

Dan disse:


> Manhã de nevoeiro e mínimas da ordem de 10ºC. Não é muito normal nevoeiro agora no verão, por aqui.



Já chegou o Verão a Bragança???  Pensava que era só em Junho...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2018 às 10:45)

Boas ...sol e nuvens ,com 17.3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (26 Mai 2018 às 10:49)

14.5°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Cesar (26 Mai 2018 às 14:38)

o dia segue nublado a ameaçar chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2018 às 15:40)

Boas...tarde segue nublada ,com 18.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (26 Mai 2018 às 16:59)

Tonton disse:


> Já chegou o Verão a Bragança???  Pensava que era só em Junho...



Isso de começar em junho é coisa de calendário. A vegetação reage ao clima de cada local, por isso as estações não podem começar ao mesmo tempo em todos os locais e mesmo em cada local os anos não são todos iguais.

Este ano o verão ou a primavera, como lhe queiram chamar, está particularmente interessante, com tudo ainda muito verde. Observa-se também um atraso na floração de algumas espécies, um exemplo bem evidente é o caso das giestas, com algumas espécies só agora a começar a florir.


----------



## Tonton (26 Mai 2018 às 20:42)

Dan disse:


> ... Observa-se também um atraso na floração de algumas espécies, um exemplo bem evidente é o caso das giestas, com algumas espécies só agora a começar a florir.



Verdade, por aqui as giestas também estão agora a começar a florir!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2018 às 22:05)

Boas...noite calma sem vento ,nublado ,com 17.0ºC...não se mexe.

Dados de hoje 12.1ºC / 20.8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (27 Mai 2018 às 10:26)

O sol vai tentando brilhar no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 16.2°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2018 às 13:06)

Boas ...hoje mais quente e abafado ,nuvens e sol ,com 23.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2018 às 14:39)

Boas...tal como ontem...só nuvens ...nada de ameaças de ,com 20.1ºC...boa temperatura .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2018 às 15:01)

Boas...já ...mais depressa não podia vir ,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2018 às 19:45)

Boas...meio nublado e um pouco ventoso ,com 18.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2018 às 20:41)

Boas...mais limpo e vai refrescando devido ao vento ,com 16.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Mai 2018 às 21:11)

Hoje, alguns minutos atrás.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2018 às 21:57)

Boas...noite de lua grande ,céu limpo e o vento está mais fraco,com 14.4ºC...de momento minima do dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2018 às 10:50)

Boas...mais um bom dia ,meio nublado e vento fraco,com 18.4ºC.

Dados de ontem 13.1ºC / 23.2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (28 Mai 2018 às 12:21)

Em Várzea da Serra a net já está de volta.

No dia 24 a precipitação acumulada foi de 20,2mm.
No dia 25 foram mais 16,8mm.

O total mensal vai em 39,2mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2018 às 17:28)

Boas ...sol e nuvens ,com 22.0ºC e algum vento de W...boa temperatura .


----------



## Tonton (28 Mai 2018 às 18:45)

Ninguém para relatar o festival de trovoada no Nordeste???


----------



## huguh (28 Mai 2018 às 18:48)

começa a chuviscar por aqui, ouve-se muita trovoada a Este ao longe
vem a caminho!


----------



## Tonton (28 Mai 2018 às 18:50)

Ora vejam bem o registo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2018 às 19:03)

Boas ...trovoada em volta da cidade,e no meio faz sol neste momento...onde estou ,com 17.7ºC.


----------



## Tonton (28 Mai 2018 às 19:06)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...trovoada em volta da cidade,e no meio faz sol neste momento...onde estou ,com 17.7ºC.


----------



## david 6 (28 Mai 2018 às 19:10)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mai 2018 às 19:37)

*44,6mm* na última hora em Moimenta da Beira 

Pinhão, Santa Bárbara, também deve ter um valor bastante elevado.


----------



## Pek (28 Mai 2018 às 19:40)

Foto de telemóvel que meu pai me manda por whatsapp de lá (Figueruela de Arriba, Zamora). A imagem está na direção de Quintanilha e Milhão


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mai 2018 às 19:41)

Inundações e enxurradas no Pinhão, Alijó.


























Fonte.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mai 2018 às 19:42)

Deu muitos problemas essa grande chuvada!


----------



## huguh (28 Mai 2018 às 19:43)

2 fortes trovões


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mai 2018 às 19:44)

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...nizo-provocam-inundacoes-e-estragos-no-pinhao

Presidente da câmara relata "estragos significativos", na vila, nas estradas e nas vinhas.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mai 2018 às 19:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *44,6mm* na última hora em Moimenta da Beira
> 
> Pinhão, Santa Bárbara, também deve ter um valor bastante elevado.


What? Deve ser um recorde, não? Impressionante!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mai 2018 às 19:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *44,6mm* na última hora em Moimenta da Beira
> 
> Pinhão, Santa Bárbara, também deve ter um valor bastante elevado.



Pinhão, Santa Bárbara, ficou sem dados na última hora... Dadas as imagens, a precipitação acumulada também deve ter atingido valor bastante elevados.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mai 2018 às 20:09)

Imagens de radar na zona afectada.


----------



## dahon (28 Mai 2018 às 20:12)

Por Viseu o céu está muito escuro nos quadrantes Este e Norte. E também já se vai ouvindo o "rosnar" da trovoada ao longe.


----------



## huguh (28 Mai 2018 às 20:34)

já está a dar na CMTV.
Segundo eles isto aconteceu no Pinhão, Régua... tristeza de jornalismo lol


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mai 2018 às 20:45)

A juntar aos 44,6mm entre as 18h e as 19h, na hora seguinte Moimenta da Beira acumulou mais *12,6mm*.

*57,2mm *em 2h (na realidade poderá ter sido em menos tempo, mas só há dados de hora a hora).


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2018 às 21:58)

Enxurrada de terra e pedras deixou vila do Pinhão quase parada.

*




*

*



*

*



*

*



*


A vila do Pinhão, no concelho de Alijó, ficou praticamente bloqueada na sequência de uma enxurrada que arrastou terra e pedras para a via, esta segunda-feira à tarde.

As ruas da povoação, nomeadamente a principal, que a atravessa longitudinalmente, chegou a estar intransitável por causa da água acumulada.

Os bombeiros têm estado a trabalhar intensamente para escoar a grande quantidade de água que chegou também a inundar a estação ferroviária do Pinhão, situação que, de resto, tem vindo a ser habitual cada vez que uma trovoada provoca uma enxurrada como a desta tarde.

Segundo o vice-presidente da Câmara de Alijó e responsável municipal da Proteção Civil Municipal, Vítor Ferreira, foi preciso "retirar alguns turistas que estavam isolados junto às quintas", à volta da localidade, cujos acessos também estiveram condicionados por causa da terra e pedras que a chuva arrastou para o asfalto.

Pelas 20 horas estavam no local 45 operacionais de várias corporações de bombeiros, apoiados por 14 viaturas, a proceder a trabalhos de limpeza na via pública. "Os trabalhos estão a correr bem", notou ainda Vítor Ferreira.

A trovoada, com chuva forte e granizo, terá também provocado prejuízos em algumas vinhas da região duriense, nomeadamente nos concelhos de Alijó e Carrazeda de Ansiães.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vi...do-pinhao-praticamente-bloqueada-9387412.html


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2018 às 22:02)

Boas...noite fresca com brisa de WNW,com 14.9ºC e céu meio nublado .

Dados de hoje 11.0ºC / 22.5ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mai 2018 às 22:32)

Na estação de comboios do Pinhão.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mai 2018 às 02:20)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *44,6mm* na última hora em Moimenta da Beira
> 
> Pinhão, Santa Bárbara, também deve ter um valor bastante elevado.



Brutal valor, a igualar os 44,6 mm caídos em Braga no dia 8 Out de 2014, em meia hora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2018 às 10:21)

Boas...de momento o céu a ficar muito nublado ,com 18.0ºC.


----------



## Thomar (29 Mai 2018 às 11:14)

Impressionante o valor de precipitação ocorrido ontem em Moimenta da Beira, *60,9 mm!*


----------



## Tonton (29 Mai 2018 às 12:23)

Estão aí a rebentar as primeiras "pipocas":


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2018 às 13:20)

Boas...algumas nuvens negras em volta a prometer ,com 19.8ºC.


----------



## Tonton (29 Mai 2018 às 13:51)

Pela velocidade de desenvolvimento, promete festa...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2018 às 14:11)

Boas em força neste momento...em cheio .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2018 às 16:21)

*47,6mm* acumulados entre as 14h e as 15h na Zebreira, ultrapassando os 44,6mm de ontem em Moimenta da Beira.

Porém não sei se os valores são fidedignos, não há qualquer ocorrência de inundação e as imagens de radar apontam muito para esta calamidade. Vamos ver se amanhã o IPMA valida o valor no acumulado diário.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2018 às 17:37)

Boas ...já com sol...e rega feita ,foram 10.0mm,com 17.5ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Mai 2018 às 19:53)

Boas dia de nevoeiro pela Serra , aos 1000 mts estavam 9. Graus , agora esta a querer abrir.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## panda (29 Mai 2018 às 21:53)

Boas ... Temperatura 13ºC e 78%Hr
Chuva acumulada hoje 1.6mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2018 às 22:06)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e uma ligeira brisa de WNW,com 14.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.1ºC / 19.9ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## Tonton (30 Mai 2018 às 00:38)

"*Enxurrada corta estrada nacional que liga Moncorvo a Bragança *
O trânsito está cortado nos dois sentidos, junto à Quinta da Terrincha

Lusa
29 de Maio de 2018, 20:49 
A chuva intensa que caiu esta tarde no concelho de Torre de Moncorvo, no distrito de Bragança, provocou o corte do trânsito da Estrada Nacional (EN 102), junto à Quinta da Terrincha, avançou à Lusa fonte da GNR.

De acordo com a fonte, registaram-se vários desmoronamentos de terras em diversos pontos daquela via, que liga Torre de Moncorvo a Bragança.

O Comandado Distrital de Operações e Socorro de Bragança (CDOS) indicou que foi enviada uma máquina retroescavadora para ajudar a retirar as massas de terra que ocupam a via.

"O trânsito está cortado nos dois sentidos, junto à Quinta da Terrincha. Segundo a minha contagem, no local haveria cerca de meia centena de viaturas ligeiras e pesadas paradas. Em pouco mais de meia hora assisti a pelo menos dois desmoronamentos de terra, que complicaram ainda mais a situação inicial ", disse à Lusa João Castanho, um dos automobilistas que se encontra parado no local.

Segundo o CDOS, no local estão 15 operacionais dos bombeiros de Torre de Moncorvo, apoiados por cinco viaturas e uma máquina retroescavadora da autarquia. A estas equipas juntam-se militares da GNR.

Os bombeiros também acudiram, na tarde de hoje, a várias inundações em habitações e outros movimentos de terras registados na vila de Torre de Moncorvo."

https://www.publico.pt/2018/05/29/s...nacional-que-liga-moncorvo-a-braganca-1832620


----------



## Bajorious (30 Mai 2018 às 01:29)

Boas. Pouco nublado.
12.9°C // 74%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2018 às 10:29)

Boas ...o céu vai ficando nublado ,com 17.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2018 às 16:07)

Boas ...depois de estar algumas horas nublado...o sol de momento vai aparecendo ,algum vento de W,com 19.0ºC...boa temperatura .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2018 às 19:25)

Boas ...céu mais limpo e uma ligeira brisa de W,com 18.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2018 às 21:40)

Boas...céu limpo e noite hoje fresca,com 14.6ºC e brisa fresca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2018 às 22:30)

Boas...com 14.0ºC...vai descendo.

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 20.3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (31 Mai 2018 às 10:38)

Algumas nuvens no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 13.5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2018 às 10:46)

Boas ...a ficar nublado ,com 18.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2018 às 12:45)

Boas...nublado e vento fraco,com 19.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2018 às 16:01)

Boas...nublado e abafado,com 21.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (31 Mai 2018 às 17:34)

*14.2ºC*
Chuviscos e chuva miudinha pela manhã.
Chuva fraca na última hora
*2.3mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2018 às 19:29)

Boas ...céu mais limpo e mais ventoso ,com 19.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2018 às 21:31)

Boas...céu já limpo e já vai refrescando 14.7ºC e brisa fresca de WNW.

Dados de hoje 10.0ºC / 22.2ºC.

De no mês 47.0mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (31 Mai 2018 às 21:40)

Boas chuva fraca Durante a tarde , esta bem mais fresco por aqui , a lareira ja esta acesa.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## panda (31 Mai 2018 às 22:51)

Boas...temperatura 11.9ºC e 79%Hr
Dados de hoje* 9.9ºC / 22ºC*


----------

